# Fireworks and goats



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So we got our first dose of fireworks last night, people setting off mortars which I have no problem with.

Clyde went ballistic it really freaked him out. Any tips? I went down there to him and he was freaked out but I spent some time with them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they are going to freak no matter what. I couldn’t even tell you how many times I have shot my gun around mine, honked my horn, or started the tractor and they still act like they think all that is out to kill them. 
The only thing you can really do is just make sure you have them in a place where they can not get hurt. If they have a shelter I would go ahead and lock them up. That way no bolting over a fence and getting tangled up. Make sure nothing sharp or anything like that. They are going to bolt you just don’t want anything harmful in the way when they do it


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

yeah he jumped in his barrel, which covers him and they were probably a 100yds away or more but I went on down there to let him know daddy was there lol.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I just got this for my dog: https://www.earthanimal.com/p/zen-pen-for-dogs-and-cats/

Mine seem to do fine with loud noises. They jump but then recover, and when there's fireworks they seem to adapt. We have really tall fences though, so I'm never that worried.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeahhhh, I thought about giving him some CBD to chill him out some, he settled down but I may do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

On the night of the 4th of July, pen them in the barn in a safe zone with no windows, they may jump through.
That way you shouldn't have to worry.

If you have a radio to play semi loud, this will drown out the noise, that helps too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They set off at some of the fairs we show at. Our solution is always HUG YOUR GOATS!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

yeah ill put the boots on and go in there with him. Thats my boy


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm mean to my goats. We set off fireworks in our driveway only dozen or so yards from their pen. They seem to take it in stride--"Oh, that's just our weird humans making noise when decent critters should be in bed. They're crazy, you know."

My husband went target shooting at our gravel pit on the other side of our property last year, but he only fired off a few rounds before the entire herd of goats came galloping over the ridge to see what he was up to. Target practice came to a screeching halt.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We have a neighbor who shoots targets at least 5x a week. It really has helped all my goats to not care in least about loud noises. We also shoot a few times a year and nobody seems to care. The more the better as far as I'm concerned, they learn not to freak at stuff easily. You can start "sacking" them out by banging on stuff often so they are at least accustomed to loud noises not being harmful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is always shooting around here. One "neighbor". 3/4 mile away shoots automatics for hours. (Guy must be made of $$$). DH is always shooting his old flintlocks and I make sure the rodent pop stays away, with a .22. (Little rats with racing stripes keep chewing the wiring in the tractor. They need persuading to stay away). 

The goats ignore it all. But if someone wears hunter orange, the freak! It must be the only color they see well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We started noise training ours by shooting a 22 nearby our goats pen then slowly built up in noise level.now they're accustomed to it. Fireworks are legal in my county and I have a fool of a neighbor who seems to want to shoot them off all the time.. (even in high winds) which scares the $&!? Out of me I'm so afraid of fires in our pastures or barn ....the only fireworks the goats really don't like are the whistlers, I think it bothers their ears.


----------

